# Military Parade, Prague, 1954....



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2020)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2020)

Why was this, which is from 1954 and the one from 1958, moved here to after Vietnam, instead for before? Didn't Vietnam kick off in 1963/64 with Gulf of Tonkin incident and ending in 1975? 
....and France were fighting in Indochina from....'47 to '54? D 🤨
Neither of the two are really "modern" or after 1975....or are they labelled wrong perhaps? 

Should we change/add years to these subforums. Anything to keep an old and confused soul right for next time! 😉😆😂


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2020)

Ok. I have moved them back to the section.


----------

